# Is Dave Hunt A Jesuit?



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 8, 2007)

This link was in the swrb newsletter. Interesting read:

THE ULTIMATE CONSPIRACY


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 8, 2007)

LOL, those Jesuits are very crafty. I wonder how they have managed to coordinate with the other NWO string-pullers. 

Seriously, I think an argument can be made that dispensationalism has elements of Rome in it, but I can't imagine that even the Jesuits could pull off such a coup.


----------



## CDM (Mar 8, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> LOL, those Jesuits are very crafty. I wonder how they have managed to coordinate with the other NWO string-pullers.
> 
> Seriously, I think an argument can be made that dispensationalism has elements of Rome in it, but I can't imagine that even the Jesuits could pull off such a coup.



If they did, it would pale in comparison to what they have done before.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 8, 2007)

This part struck a nerve:

"Not surprisingly, Hunt is also a notable friend and partner with most of those who are deep into the ecumenical movement. His buddy Tim LaHaye, who wrote the forward for his book, is on the board of ECT (Evangelicals and Catholics Together)".


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 8, 2007)

Not a big fan of Mr Hunt, or Mr Lahaye. Hmmm.... or Jack Van Impe for that matter. Maybe it's their hair...


----------



## etexas (Mar 8, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> This link was in the swrb newsletter. Interesting read:
> 
> THE ULTIMATE CONSPIRACY


Jesuits are smart and well trained. I think this rules out Hunt.


----------



## bowhunter1961 (Mar 8, 2007)

i need to check out my chick pubs. to see if it true


----------



## Theogenes (Mar 9, 2007)

I think when we are all in heaven we'll be surprised to find out who were Jesuits in this life. 
Jim


----------



## etexas (Mar 9, 2007)

Jim Snyder said:


> I think when we are all in heaven we'll be surprised to find out who were Jesuits in this life.
> Jim


I think Hunt would prefer to stay on Earth and write some more books!


----------

